# NYU Film and Television or Chapman Film Production?



## MARGE228

Hey everyone!
I'm a high school senior who just finished applying to undergrad film schools for Fall 2021. I was admitted to Chapman for Film Production and NYU for Film and TV, and I'm really torn. They both seem like great programs. I already live on the East Coast so NYU wouldn't be a huge culture shock, but at the same time it is really expensive. Chapman seems lovely, but I don't know if I'm ready for California yet or that I wouldn't be incredibly homesick. My parents are pushing for grad school afterward as well. 
If anyone has any input/advice on which one I should pursue, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Chris W

@Arianasanchez @anniewaits  and @liz_ard_  went to NYU for undergrad it looks like and should hopefully be able to give you advice.

Also there's a good thread on chapman vs USC here which may give you some insight:






						USC Writing for Screen and Television OR CHAPMAN TV Writing and Producing?
					

Hello everyone!!!!!  I am super excited to announce that I just heard back from USC today and I got into SCA with a screenwriting major!!!!!!  The thing is, I’ve spent the last couple months planning my college experience at Chapman (i got into their Tv writing and production major back in...



					www.filmschool.org
				




I've heard great things about both schools.

One thing that could also help is for you to make a pro and cons list for both. Some people have done that in other threads and found that helpful.


----------



## Chris W

We're actually interviewing Chapman Admissions the end of October. If you have any questions you'd like to ask them please respond to the thread below:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

Check out our new LONG interview with the Chapman Film School Admissions department:














 How to get into Chapman's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts: Tips from the Department of Admissions (Part 1)


					Rising to number 4 on the Hollywood Reporter's annual rankings of the best U.S. film schools, Dodge College of Film and Media Arts at Chapman University is a hidden gem outside of Hollywood. Notable alumni include the Duffer brothers (Stranger Things), Justin Simien (Dear White People), and...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 4, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## NTG

MARGE228 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I'm a high school senior who just finished applying to undergrad film schools for Fall 2021. I was admitted to Chapman for Film Production and NYU for Film and TV, and I'm really torn. They both seem like great programs. I already live on the East Coast so NYU wouldn't be a huge culture shock, but at the same time it is really expensive. Chapman seems lovely, but I don't know if I'm ready for California yet or that I wouldn't be incredibly homesick. My parents are pushing for grad school afterward as well.
> If anyone has any input/advice on which one I should pursue, I would really appreciate it!


Hi, What did you end up choosing? Making same decision here between NYU (Dramatic Writing) and Chapman (Screenwriting). Prefer the more cozy-seeming community at Dodge and have long been dreaming of the west coast (as I'm from the Boston area). NYU has totally different vibe, yet it's also hard to turn such a prestigious and well-known program. NYU also didn't give me any money and will cost about $100k more than Chapman after four years. Anyway, very curious what you ended up choosing and how it has gone. Thanks!


----------

